# Webhoster wechseln, wie Domain behalten?



## mÖre (2. Februar 2009)

Hallo
Da ich mit meinem derzeitigen Webhoster nurnoch Probleme habe, der Support aber meint, es sei alles ok blabla, und es einfach nicht besser wird, versuch ich nun eine Vertragsaufhebung durchzubekommen, weil die vereinbarten Leistungen nicht erbracht wurden.
Bei dem Hoster hatte ich meine allererste Webseite aufgebaut, und dabe von ihm meinen Space und meine Domain.

Wie schaffe ich es, dass ich die Domain bahalten kann, wenn ich dann zu einem neuem Hoster umziehe?
Ich habe "angst" dass wenn die den Vertrag kündigen, die Domain wieder verfügbar wird, und sich die ggf jemand anderes unter den Nagel reißt, ich also die A-Karte habe. Da ich die Kündigung schriftlich per Post schicken muss, weiß ich ja nicht, wie schnell die Reagieren und Antworten und was dann halt genau mit der Domain geschiet. Die Daten habe ich bereits alle nach ewigem Rumversuchen sichern können.

Hat dort jemand Erfahrung? Das Schlimmste wäre halt, dass ich irgendwie die domain verliere. Gleichzeitig will ich aber von dem jetzigem Hoster komplett weg und nichts mehr mit ihm zu tun haben

Danke


----------



## k-b (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Webhoster wechseln, wie Domain bahalten?*

KK-Antrag.

Normal hat dein neuer Hoster ein Formular um alte Domains per KK-Antrag zu übernehmen, da ist dann auch alles weitere erklärt. Meist sogar ein Formular, welches an den alten Provider geschickt werden muss. 

Deinen Vertrag solltest du kündigen - dein Webspace läuft theortisch dann noch weiter bis zum Ende der Vertragslaufzeit, dein Geld wirst du wohl aber nicht mehr sehen. Die Domain kannst du problemlos umziehen, da sie ja dir gehört und nicht dem Provider. Nur wirst halt die letzten Monate der Vertragslaufzeit trotzdem noch den alten Provider bezahlen müssen.


----------



## mÖre (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Webhoster wechseln, wie Domain bahalten?*

ok danke
Naja ich werde trotzdem alles versuchen aus dem Vertrag rauszukommen, da die Leistungen Hosterseits nicht erfüllt worden sind- nämlich das Fehlerfreie hosten meiner Seite. Und da der auf mein 2 Wochen Ultimatung schon seit nunmehr 4 Wochen nicht reagiert hat, nun halt wie nagedroht dieser Schritt


----------



## gdfan (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Webhoster wechseln, wie Domain bahalten?*

Du hast nicht die Domain von den Provider gemited osndern von den Typen die das verwalten. Also egal welcher Provider, die Domain gehört für bezahlte Zeit dir und der Provider ist egal.

PS: Hoffe das versteht jemand


----------



## mÖre (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Webhoster wechseln, wie Domain bahalten?*

Ja schon klar. Nur versuche ich halt so früh als nur möglich aus dem Vertrag zu kommen. Entsprechend zahle ich ja nicht mehr für die Domain, sie wäre also ggf wieder auf dem "Markt" und könnte mir weggeschnappt werden.
Und dass ich die "Typen da miete" merke ich ja gerade nichts von, da ich ja eben diese tierischen Probleme habe und ja scheinbar niemand etwas unternimmt--> nicht erbrachte Leistungen.

Aber danke, den KK-Antrag kannte ich nicht, ich werde dann zum zu All-Ink wechseln, und dort habe ich auch den KK-Antrag entdeckt, sobald ich antwort von meinem altem Hoster habe, wird bei allink geordert und hoffendlich rechtzeitig die Domain übernommen.

Wie ist den das, kostet dieser KK-Antrag etwas extra? Bei meinem jetzigem war es so, dass die Hauptdomain wechseln etwas kostete, und ein Inhaberwechsel der Domain auch- ok ich bleibe ja weiterhin Inhaber, aber wer weiß, wo die alles Geld wollen ^^

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/webdesign/36309-extreme-probleme-bei-evanzo-de.html das war übrigens ein alter Tread, wo es genau um meine Probleme ging.


----------



## HeNrY (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Webhoster wechseln, wie Domain bahalten?*

Kannst bei deinem neuen Host auch fragen, ob sie das für dich übernehmen 
Strato macht das z.B. problemlos für einen.


----------



## k-b (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Webhoster wechseln, wie Domain bahalten?*

Bei jedem gängigen Hoster ist das inklusive!


----------

